# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  getting rid of the stubborn love handles and lower ab fat

## Chitown Raider

Question, why is this the hardest area to tone. I have the four pack abs just can't seem to get rid of the useless skin and fat below the navel. Doing cardio 6 days a week implemented into working out 5 days a week. For the past month and a half I have been cutting out any carbonated drinks and keep a high protein lower carb diet. Water intake is around a gallon a day.

----------


## Ajc330

its your diet if anything

----------


## dep30

> Question, why is this the hardest area to tone. I have the four pack abs just can't seem to get rid of the useless skin and fat below the navel. Doing cardio 6 days a week implemented into working out 5 days a week. For the past month and a half I have been cutting out any carbonated drinks and keep a high protein lower carb diet. Water intake is around a gallon a day.


 Sometimes when i get to that point it helps me to switch my diet up some. I've tried carb cycling and keto with great results when i've hit a wall on my cut

----------


## bcaasdirty

> Question, why is this the hardest area to tone. I have the four pack abs just can't seem to get rid of the useless skin and fat below the navel. Doing cardio 6 days a week implemented into working out 5 days a week. For the past month and a half I have been cutting out any carbonated drinks and keep a high protein lower carb diet. Water intake is around a gallon a day.


could be a combination of a few things..diet genetics etc.

Diet might need a little tweaking...have you tried keto? Also it sounds like you and I have similar 'problem areas'. Good rule of thumb is, the first place your body stores fat is going to be the last place it comes off. 

Fat burner could help a little bit.

Being consistent over a long enough time frame, and it will eventually dissipate  :Smilie:

----------


## largerthannormal

> Question, why is this the hardest area to tone. I have the four pack abs just can't seem to get rid of the useless skin and fat below the navel. Doing cardio 6 days a week implemented into working out 5 days a week. For the past month and a half I have been cutting out any carbonated drinks and keep a high protein lower carb diet. Water intake is around a gallon a day.


high protein / low carb means very little, water amount will only pertain to the amount of water you hold, not much to do with bf%

genetics do play a role. 

You have a ton of posts so im sure your visited the nutrition section and are aware of terms like tdee and where to be in reference to that. 

You will only drop that fat in a cut stage so your need to be in a calorie deficit. 500-700 under your tdee. After your total cals are dialed in you need make sure your macros are correct. you could do 50/30/20 in order to cut. ( to start with and adjust from here) 

or you could do a slow body recomp but that takes forever( sub 300 cals) 

what is your over all bf% if you still have lower ab fat id say 15%min

carb cycling at this point i dont think will be very benificial

----------


## DavidGriffin

After having tried a variety of products, tips, tactics, diet plans and ebooks, I was not sure if I should give it a try but I was able to start seeing considerable results within just 3 months of using the ZOX Formula. In this period of time, I was able to take 6 inches off my waist. Not only that but I was able to reduce my weight from 220 pounds to 140 pounds. The best part is the tactics and strategies of ZOX formula, are easy, fun and they help me stay at 140 pounds without much of an effort which is just great.

----------


## Metalject

Body fat disappears where it wants to...in time you'll lose the fat in the stubborn areas...they're called stubborn areas because they're the last to go. Most men hold fat in their lower abs and lower back longer than anywhere else...the rest of their body leans out but there's still fat in that area...give it time and just keep working...it will go away. If you reach a point to where you are really lean every where else, fat loss is completely stagnant, then the problem is the amount of calories you're burning. You ALWAYS reach a point to where you have to burn more calories. That means eating less calories or eating the same but burning more through activity...that's it.

----------

